# Help with colour



## CMWLofts (May 26, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what to call this pattern/colour?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm no expert on pigeon genetics, but I think this pattern is referred to as pied pattern (?).

Not sure what to call the color.


----------



## CMWLofts (May 26, 2018)

I actually found it, Kite Bronze or Bronze Kite. Thank you for the response though. There is actually a bird identical to it here on pigeon talk, if you search for Kite.
Thanks again.


----------

